# Falsche Spieldauer bei einer MP3-Datei



## chris4712 (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein komisches Problem mit einer MP3 Datei.
Diese hat irgendwie die falsche Spieldauer. iTunes sagt dass das Lied angeblich nur 3:05 Minuten lang ist. Ist aber in echt 3:49 Minuten.
Spiele ich es dann ab, läuft er über die 3:05 Minuten hinaus.

Bis jetzt wäre es alles kein Problem. Aber mein iPod bricht das Lied nach 3:05 Minuten ab, und spielt das nächste.

In den MP3-Tags steht keine Zeitangabe. Aber auch mit der richtigen Zeitangabe ändert sich nichts.

Wenn ich das Lied vorspule, so bis 10 Sek. vor dem richtigen Schluss, wird auch das Ende richtig gespielt.

Hab leider noch keine Erfahrung damit was ich machen könnte.

Hoffe dass Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2006)

Was sagt denn ein anderes Programm über die mp3-Datei ?
Quicktime oder WinAmp ?

Ist es vielleicht VBR kodiert und kommt Dein Player damit nicht klar ?
Neu kodieren ?

mfg chmee


----------



## chris4712 (25. Juli 2006)

WinAmp und Quicktime haben auch Probleme.
Laut iTunes hat es eine unbekannte Codierung. Denke aber nicht dass es daran liegt, da die anderen Lieder von dieser CD (liegen auch als MP3 vor) richtig abgespielt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Eigentlich hast Du Dir die Frage ja schon selbst beantwortet.....
Alle anderen Lieder von der gleichen CD funktionieren, nur das eine Lied nicht.
Bei diesem Lied dürfte also beim kodieren etwas schief gelaufen sein.
Evtl. hat etwas den Kodiervorgang gestört..... z.b. ein Programmstart oder ähnliches..... oder die CD hat an der Stelle eine Macke (Kratzer, Staub).
Da es sich nur um das eine Lied handelt, glaube ich zwar nicht an einen Kopierschutz, aber ausschliessen würde ich es auch nicht.

Ich würde das Lied einfach nochmal neu kodieren und gucken was passiert. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

